# Real Interesting Thread



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

You want to read a real interesting thread, go over to surviving infidelity, and read the "calkid" thread in "just found out"---you really only need to read his posts------especially since---over there, you can't really say things that need to be said------but it is a real interesting thread---and "calkid" I think has gone from a man with no respect for himself---to one who is gaining respect, but you can see the phases of what has happened to him, slowly taking shape and form----also it is interesting the way everything is described-----read it-----also you guys comments on the way it is all going down, will be interesting


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

jnj express said:


> You want to read a real interesting thread, go over to surviving infidelity, and read the "calkid" thread in "just found out"---you really only need to read his posts------especially since---over there, you can't really say things that need to be said------but it is a real interesting thread---and "calkid" I think has gone from a man with no respect for himself---to one who is gaining respect, but you can see the phases of what has happened to him, slowly taking shape and form----also it is interesting the way everything is described-----read it-----also you guys comments on the way it is all going down, will be interesting


Hi,

Did you mean to post this in a different section?

Sorry if not, it just looks like it.

Regards

Chris


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

No this is the right place for it--its about cheating---its just on the "Surviving Infidelity" website---but its an interesting read------specially the descriptions ---also his post about what kind of a future is there for a 41 yr old man---if he leaves his wife----and its interesting as you can see the anger slowly start to boil in him, and explode, as he leaves the airport


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah! Sorry, I didn't realise you meant another site!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I dug through looking for the "just found out" section here, and realized you where talking about the surviving infidelity website.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, I read the thread on the other site.

I think CalKid is heading for a world of hurt. I think he is rugsweeping in a big way, his cheating wife is extremely entitled and still lying and I think their R is doomed to failure.

He has turned things around a little, but he is being long on words and short on actions. He goes on way too much about his wife's "*****" only being for him etc. He knows he's in denial too.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Chris989 said:


> Ok, I read the thread on the other site.
> 
> I think CalKid is heading for a world of hurt. I think he is rugsweeping in a big way, his cheating wife is extremely entitled and still lying and I think their R is doomed to failure.
> 
> He has turned things around a little, but he is being long on words and short on actions. He goes on way too much about his wife's "*****" only being for him etc. He knows he's in denial too.


He probably doesn't understand how he is feeding and supporting his wife's lifestyle. He pointed out that he can't see himself with someone else, that they have too much history and what about the other women out there... He doesn't understand that the cheaters if they are going to stop, will stop on their own. They need consequences and time to process it.


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

There is one titled how do I confront her with what I truly know by nick79
That poor guy really needs help

Found out his w is having an EA and is going on a girls weekend and the guy who she has been sexting is meeting her there and he is afraid to confront her because she might be mad he looked at her phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

There was a very similar thread on here maybe 6 months ago. I can't remember how it worked out, but it took a long time to resolve.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I read almost the entire thread..

Its almost like a movie.
That fellow is pretty young, just 41 and he thinks he can't live without her?
She hates him. she has lost all respect for him, and worst of all she knows exactly how to play him.
She seems to have deep emotional problems , and is using a lot of reverse psychology on him.

She reminds me of "Joker " in the Batman movie.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

x


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

jnj express said:


> No this is the right place for it--its about cheating---its just on the "Surviving Infidelity" website---but its an interesting read------specially the descriptions ---also his post about what kind of a future is there for a 41 yr old man---if he leaves his wife----and its interesting as you can see the anger slowly start to boil in him, and explode, as he leaves the airport


The post was interesting. The site is not as good as TAM. The threads die quicker.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

That dude is one giant mangina.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> The post was interesting. The site is not as good as TAM. The threads die quicker.


At the betrayal board I used to moderate, people would get banned for the things that are said on TAM. 

But I like TAM because sometimes it's refreshing for people to air different points of view and piss people off a bit. 

I mean, sometimes things get carried away but all's fair in love and war. I'm a strong proponent of free speech- even when others are wrong.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> At the betrayal board I used to moderate, people would get banned for the things that are said on TAM.
> 
> But I like TAM because sometimes it's refreshing for people to air different points of view and piss people off a bit.
> 
> I mean, sometimes things get carried away but all's fair in love and war. I'm a strong proponent of free speech- even when others are wrong.


Really? TAM seems pretty puritanical sometimes with the censoring of language.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

BrockLanders said:


> Really? TAM seems pretty puritanical sometimes with the censoring of language.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True, but it's still better than the others.

I think we should have a forum for topics and be allowed to really disagree and tear each other apart. The only taboo would be personal insults. Now _there_ we'd see an exchange of opinions. And I think it would be healthy.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

This guy just doesn't understand---he nice's her into supposedly quitting her A----now she sets up a FB acct in her son's name to see what her lover is doing----she has gone to florida----so everything is by phone---he confronts on the phone---as to why, the new FB acct.----and she starts a fight with him , about wanting to have closure with her lover----then he finds out all the kids, know---and now he is worried about how to tell his wife, about that aspect---------this is like a soap opera---

SI---doesn't allow things to be handled the way we are allowed to handle things---as to language yes anything goes---but you have to be extremely careful about what you say to others---and sometimes 2x4 have to be used---and they kind of frown on that over there----


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

I tried asking what women were thinking during the build up of their first affair at pr1vateaffairs. My thread never saw the light of day. Censoring goes both ways.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

SI---if they don't like the way you say things---just shuts you down---for example---you better not ever call anyone a doormat---or you are gone--then and there


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

jnj express said:


> SI---if they don't like the way you say things---just shuts you down---for example---you better not ever call anyone a doormat---or you are gone--then and there


That is why TAM is the best site for dealing with infidelity hands down. Nothing out there even comes close.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Sometimes being subtle is worthless

Giving truth like

"WAKE THE EFF UP AND STOP BEING A DOORMAT"

Has worked. Seems to work best on:

ones that are babysitting while the wife has her A

ones that actually sit around while wife "wants to see if the A is real" IE plan B men.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

This Calkid guy is unbelieveable---when he goes after her, as to why and what happened---she tells him him, she told her lover that my Vagina is for Calkid---but anything else is available for (the lover), including oral which she hasn't done with calkid for years, how do you as a H accept that logic from her---cuz she is making her vagina offlimits to the lover---everything else can happen---what kind of weird thinking is that by the wife------

even over there, in their gentle way, they are trying to tell him to stand up and be a man------he tries to lay down the law, and she still argues with him---Now he is trying to blackmail her into what he wants from her---just a really weird relationship


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Been thinking what made me feel so strange this thread .
I believe it's... if I were this BH I wouldn't like to be parallel disected in a different site than the one I chose for whatever reason. 
It feels wrong to me.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been lurking over there quite a bit lately. No doubt it is watered down and the threads die quickly. No one really tells the BS's what they need to hear, just lots of hugs and $hit. I do like their wayward section. It is moderated well and allows the WS's to post more freely than here, and the fWS's over there are the only ones that tell it like it is. They are almost as good as the BS's on this site.

They do a good job being nice, to keep the WS they are advising from running, but they tell them basically to man up and own their $hit. I have been sending some of those threads to my fWW to read, I wish she would post over there. So in that sense, it is better than TAM, where we run off many WS's.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

slater said:


> I've been lurking over there quite a bit lately. No doubt it is watered down and the threads die quickly. No one really tells the BS's what they need to hear, just lots of hugs and $hit. I do like their wayward section. It is moderated well and allows the WS's to post more freely than here, and the fWS's over there are the only ones that tell it like it is. They are almost as good as the BS's on this site.
> 
> They do a good job being nice, to keep the WS they are advising from running, but they tell them basically to man up and own their $hit. I have been sending some of those threads to my fWW to read, I wish she would post over there. So in that sense, it is better than TAM, where we run off many WS's.


Agree. I think in that site FWSs are more blunt with new WSs than FBSs to new BSs.
I've read tons of the wayward section last 3 years.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Also agree their wandering section is excellent for those using it

I put this guys thread up here, just as kind of a look see for other betrayeds---to read and hopefully learn what to do and not do---every story is different, and if just one betrayed gets help from any thread---we have served our purpose


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

That dude is engaging in what is known as "Magic Thinking." No doubt OM effed the living scheisse out of her. And had a bigger tool, to boot.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

I think so---he is just scared out of his mind to push for the whole truth---no matter what he says, and does

She has little or no remorse, and wants to stay in contact, via her phony I need closure argument


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

That poor dude . His wife changed the password to the fake Facebook and gmail. And he ask why and he got the why can't we just move forward bull**** from his wife. It doesn't look good for him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

movin on said:


> That poor dude . His wife changed the password to the fake Facebook and gmail. And he ask why and he got the why can't we just move forward bull**** from his wife. It doesn't look good for him
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most cheaters won't pay unless they really loved you, learned they really care and don't want to lose you. Otherwise they going to keep on doing what they doing, and implement deflection, damage control, minimization, etc....


----------

